# Waxstock Arrive & Shine Video



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning guys,

I decided to try and put together a video for the Arrive and Shine guys.

Unfortunately there wasn't much action outside (I think most parked up, and then went indoors), so not much exciting footage for me to grab.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Never managed to get around and see the cars outside so thanks for the video


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you're right Mat, it looks boring as f**k.... :lol:


----------

